# Magic Monday in Surfside!



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

After the good reports and watching Swellinfo, Monday looked pretty good so I took off and headed down to SS. Picked up a few croaker and got in the water about 8:00am. Waves were a little sporty, water was sandy trout green and bait was everywhere! Started catching trout right off the bat but a lot of them were just under 15", lost several and milked a good fight out of a Big lady fish, ended up with 7 keepers on the sea monkeys. After that went to soft plastics on a 1/4oz jig head and finished off my limit but had to weed through the dinks. I easily caught 50 trout, wrist is sore, left side of my chest is bruised from the rod handle but well worth the fun! The best plastic seemed to be a gold/chartreuse Hackberry Hustler, for awhile I caught trout on every cast and pretty much had the beach to myself! The wife came with me but doesn't fish, she had as much fun just relaxing, walking the beach and filling up two or three garbage bags Lol. Loaded up around noonish and left them biting, nice day at the beach for sure!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your trip report with us! Sounds like a darn good time for sure congressional on getting a limit 


Wanting to be someone else is a waste of who you are. -Kurt Cobain


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice report!!!!!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice! Glad you got on em!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Very nice !


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

dan_wrider said:


> Nice! Glad you got on em!


Ya thanks for the heads up Dan, man they were thick, threw my croaker off one time and caught a trout on the Kahle hook reeling in Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

NOCREEK said:


> Ya thanks for the heads up Dan, man they were thick, threw my croaker off one time and caught a trout on the Kahle hook reeling in Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime buddy. Next time we'll have to get after'em together.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Went I saw the flags down in the morning I had a good idea the trout would be hungry.


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

pics of wife?


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice catch! First pic of the surf sure looks nice, I'll be there in 2 weeks, praying for decent water/weather.


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

Nice job....looks like you had a blast!


----------

